# Prokofiev anniversary



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

This coming Thursday (5th September) marks 100 years to the day since the premiere of Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I know what I'M doin this Thursday!
....
....
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Andre Previn, London Symphony Orchestra
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sergei Sergeyevich Prokofiev

[O.S. 23 April] 1891 - 5 March 1953)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

An amazing work; amazing in so many ways--full of beauty and wonder and power. Astonishing! Pinnacle Prokofiev.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I can only imagine the visceral thrill that audiences experienced a century ago today with those virtuoso fireworks that had never before been seen in a concerto (seriously, is there a greater cadenza in any concerto for any instrument?) Though he didn't write anything I dislike, it's probably my favorite Prokofiev work.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I can only imagine the visceral thrill that audiences experienced a century ago today with those virtuoso fireworks that had never before been seen in a concerto (seriously, is there a greater cadenza in any concerto for any instrument?) Though he didn't write anything I dislike, it's probably my favorite Prokofiev work.


Mine as well. Moreover, I didn't know how young he was when it was first performed, 22, if the centenary that marks this thread is correct. Amazing.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I can only imagine the visceral thrill that audiences experienced a century ago today with those virtuoso fireworks that had never before been seen in a concerto (seriously, is there a greater cadenza in any concerto for any instrument?) Though he didn't write anything I dislike, it's probably my favorite Prokofiev work.


One must go back to the opening minutes of the Brahms PC No.1 for an equally electrifying pianistic experience. And before that, to the first movement of the Bach D-minor keyboard concerto. Three of my favorite composers and works!


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes, Piano Concerto No. 2 in G Minor, Op. 16, is an amazing work! And it’s on the top of the stack of CDs I’ve put together to play throughout “Prokofiev Day” chez seitzpf:

Piano Concerto No. 2 in G Minor, Op. 16 – Leinsdorf/Boston SO, John Browning, 1965, RCA (Sony)
Symphony No. 1 in D Major, Op. 25 – Muti/Chicago SO, 1991, Philips Digital Classics
Love for Three Oranges (Suite) – Fiedler/Boston Pops, 1961, RCA Living Stereo
Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78 – Reiner/Chicago SO, Rosalind Elias (mezzo), 1959, RCA Living Stereo
Symphony No. 5 in B-flat Major, Op. 100 – Mariss Jansons/Concertgebouw, 2014, RCO
Violin Concerto No. 2 in G Minor, Op. 63 – Munch/Boston SO, Jascha Heifetz, 1959, RCA Living Stereo
Romeo and Juliet (selections) – Stokowski/NBC SO, 1954, RCA Red Seal (stereo)
Piano Concerto No. 5 in G Major, Op. 55 – Leinsdorf/Boston SO, John Browning, 1969, RCA (Sony)
Lieutenant Kije Suite, Op. 60 - Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra, 1974, RCA Red Seal


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

He died same day as Stalin.


----------

